# Shallow Reef Tank



## aquanutt (Aug 27, 2010)

Hey everyone, 

I'm looking for someone or a company who can build a custom tank for me,

48w x 30D x 16H
rimless
I need a price on either glass or acrylic...

anyone?
thanks


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

Check with Miracles

http://www.miraclesaquariums.com/


----------



## explor3r (Mar 14, 2010)

I know NAFB will give u a good quote, i dont know if they do acrylic tho.


----------



## aquanutt (Aug 27, 2010)

Chris S said:


> Check with Miracles
> 
> http://www.miraclesaquariums.com/


I did, I sent email with a quote request.

thank you guys!


----------



## Richard A (Feb 7, 2011)

The acrylic aquarium market has never really taken off in Ontario, you tend to see more acrylic aquariums on the west coast. I only use Acrylic and have used AquArt In Dublin Ohio USA in the past they built my last 280g reef tank. Glass is great but weighs a ton and requires perimeter brassing after a certain point its limited. I remember moving a 300g glass tank out of Big Al's maybe 15 years ago the fist store on Kennedy it took six guys and it just about broke all our backs. It only took my self and my wife to move my 280 acrylic. There are pro's and cons for both. 

Cheers

Richard

Support your neighborhood aquarium club.


----------



## Cypher (Apr 15, 2006)

There's a guy on Nano-reef that builds AIO acrylic tanks that he calls "tide pool" tanks since they're shallow. He's in the 'States though. He'll probably be willing to ship so long as you're willing to pay for shipping.


----------

